# Looking for new smoker



## NOLA Smoker (May 3, 2020)

Hi. New to forum. Little bit new to BBQ cooking, though family grew up down the street from Lexington BBQ. Live in New Orleans now and falling under the spell of Aaron Franklin while also in the midst of fine New Orleans cuisine. I've been making some fine stuff on a Kamado Joe, but I've got smoker envy. Ive looked into pellet smokers but probably thats not the answer for me. Anybody have experience with the Yoder Wichita? I have a day job, so I'm worried im headed into high maintenance cooks, but on the other hand a few cold beers hanging out in the back yard at the smoker doesn't sound all bad?


----------



## ozzz (May 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum NOLA. A wood burning offset requires a lot of  tending to the fire during the cook. I really enjoy my offset. I enjoy tending to the fire and having a few cold ones while making great BBQ. It may or may not take some time for you to get good at making good BBQ with a offset but when you do its very rewarding.


----------



## schlotz (May 3, 2020)

Agree, you need wrestle with how much time you want to spend before-during & after smoking.  That should lead to the type of smoker best suited for you.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 3, 2020)

The key things to question is how much do you want to tend your smoker and what flavor do you want. IMO an electric will give you the easiest cook but the worst flavor as everything I’ve had in an electric tastes like it was baked in an oven with some smoke. 

something with pellets will be better than electric but wont really imbue smoke flavor. And things like the master built gravity are set and forget with flavor, while a WSM can be setup with a temp controller to the be same or without for tiny bits of tending.
Lastly an offset will have the truest of bbq flavor but will be the most work


----------



## NOLA Smoker (May 3, 2020)

ozzz said:


> Welcome to the forum NOLA. A wood burning offset requires a lot of  tending to the fire during the cook. I really enjoy my offset. I enjoy tending to the fire and having a few cold ones while making great BBQ. It may or may not take some time for you to get good at making good BBQ with a offset but when you do its very rewarding.




Thanks Ozzz. i really think im gonna end up with an offset smoker. My Kamado is fine for alot of stuff. But i just think if i'm going to add something it needs to be a big step up in quality cook. i just dont see a pellet grill being worth while. So i looked up the Horizon website. those grills look great. Look alot like the Whichita. just have to look at the specs of each. Awesome.


----------



## ozzz (May 3, 2020)

NOLA try and get a offset that is 1/4 thick steel or more. Both Yoder and Horizon have this. Also you need to look at what shipping cost. I went with the Horizon because it was free shipping through Bass Pro. I looked at the Yoder Witchita and it was a lot more money than the Horizon of the same size and I think the reason for that was because of shipping. It is best if you can see them in a store to decide what you want before ordering. There are also a lot of more brands available. I am sure more people will chim in on different brands.It depends where you live that will determine  shipping cost. Take your time and look around.


----------



## 73saint (May 3, 2020)

Welcome nola smoker.  Have you checked out the Old Country pits they sell at academy?  I have a day job but still love the quality you get from a stick burner.  Those old country pits are a great deal. Good stick burners too.


----------



## D.W. (May 3, 2020)

I've been cooking on the yoder durango (wichita with vertical chamber as well) for 4 years and haven't had a bad cook on it. I use it 4 - 5 times a week from April through October, and occasionally during the rainy months. Only issue I've had is some paint peel/slight rusting on fire box (you can see below), but all around a very solid offset. I would highly recommend getting slideout top rack if you go with the wichita.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 3, 2020)

I'm with the others on having a offset. If you like tending the fire and taking your time in the yard enjoying a few barley pops a offset will give you results that you're not going to get any other way. Best off getting a good one, plenty to choose from, you get what you pay for. RAY


----------

